# Norton Utilities - MAC OS 9



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Février 2000)

En passant le dernier NU pour contrôler le disque dur, un message d'erreur sur ce fichier apparaît : waRTOC.htm (fichier d'aide Mac OS)
Puis-je télécharger le fichier sur un site ou es-ce le NU qui fait des siennes ?


----------



## mchillier (18 Février 2000)

Meme erreur de Norton Diskor 5.0 au sujet de 2 fichiers d'aide.
Remplacer les fichiers n'avance rien. Les erreurs se reproduisent identiquent. J'ai balancé les fichiers à la corbeille et depuis je n'ai plus d'erreur.


----------



## yvan (18 Février 2000)

Les fichiers ont des ressources endommagées ( cest norton qui le dit ) si vous les jeter dans la corbeille et que part la suite vous utilisez laide du Mac, certaines fonction sont plus accessible. Personnellement jai laissé les fichiers à leur place et tout marche bien.

[Ce message à été édité par yvan (Édité le 18-02-2000).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Février 2000)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses...sympa
a+ sur la toile


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Février 2000)

ça le faisait aussi avec 8.6, de toutes les façons NU même le 5.0, ne marche pas bien avec OS9, et de toutes les façons il y a toujours eu des erreurs avec certains dossiers ou fichiers et NU, on a l'impression qu'il ne reconnait pas certaines choses et dit que ça ne va pas, on fait un coup de SOS disque et tout va bien, la nouvelle version de techtool Pro fait bien mieux l'affaire avec OS 9, de plus je refuse de repayer 800 f pour la mise à jour de norton tech tool pro 2, et pour un truc qui marche mal


----------

